# Websites on Mental Health



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Thought I start a thread on Websites relating to Mental Health/Mental Illness for reference.

First one I will post up is -
http://www.mentalhealthnotes.com

Check it out!


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

http://www.mind.org.uk/


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

falling_free said:


> http://www.mind.org.uk/


I receive support from Mind and have a mental health support worker from there, they're very good, and have some knowledge of dissociative disorders.

http://www.mind.org.uk/Information/Booklets/Understanding/Understanding+dissociative+disorders.htm


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Alright, time to save money for England lol

What's the support like over there?

-------------------------------

Other Websites:

http://www.beyondblue.org.au 
http://www.blackdoginstitute.org.au
http://www.headspace.org.au

I'll post more...


----------

